# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  Oduzimanje roditeljske skrbi!?

## gabi10

Poštovani,
molim vas da mi netko pomogne i rece kako napisati tuzbu za oduzimanje skrbnistva i kome se uopce to salje jer ustanove u ovoj nasoj drzavi i nisu bas od neke koristi!?

Naime ja sam zz svom djetetu zivi sa mojom obitelji od rodenja,otac ga je priznao ali od kad je prije dvije godine napustio izvanbracnu zajednicu ne javlja se i ne vida djete...
zivim u maloj sredini i zeljela bi da moje djete nosi prezime koje nosimo ja i moja obitelj koji se i brinemo o njemu a i tim prezimenom svi u mom mjesti i oslovljavaju moje djete...
Posto neznam kako doc do doticnog gospodina koji se ne zasluzuje zvat ocem i koji se nije pojavljivao ni na rocistima za alimentaciju jedino mi preostaje lišit ga roditeljske skrbi i svom djetetu stait prezime nas ljudi koji ga volimo...

Zato molim vas ako netko zna da mi pomogne i napise primjer kako se ta tuzba za oduzimanje skrbnistva pise...

Unaprijed hvala i lijep pozdrav...

----------


## gabi10

Jel moguce da nema nikoga tko bi mi mogao pomoci...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## SKDT

S obzirom da sam ja ovo prolazila prije 5 godina, a od tada se mijenjao obiteljski zakon, ako ikako imaš novčanih mogućnosti, savjetuj se sa odvjetnikom. Ipak je to jako delikatna stvar i teška za dijete, pogotovo ako je dijete veće. Ja sam imala sreće da je moje bilo beba, ničega svjesno. Sad, da moram prolaziti to opet, izvukla bi zadnju lipu samo da dijete ne pati i sve bude čim prije gotovo. 

Obzirom da je svako oduzimanje roditeljske skrbi striktno vezano za CZS, a znam da CZS rijetko želi sam pokretati oduzimanje, jer kao rade u interesu djeteta, a na kraju se samo sve odugovlači jer je to njima zapravo skupo. u krajnjoj liniji ja vjerujem da svaki pravi roditelj neće gledati na novce nego će napraviti sve da njegovo dijete ne pati a ako već mora patiti da pati čim kraće i slabije.

U pravilu, ako misliš sama pokretati, prikupi sve kopije dopisa kojima si obavještavala CZS da roditelj ne brine o djetetu - prvenstveno da ga ne viđa, da ga ne uzdržava financijski, da ne sudjeluje u odgoju, da ne dolazi u vrtić/školu na informacije, navedi čim više situacija, ali objektivno, bez previše optuživanja (znam, bit će teško), puste činjenice i informacije, dokaze, svjedoke.

Npr. kod mene ti je bilo navedeno da sam ja dovodila dijete na dogovorene susrete a on se nije pojavljivao - to sam potkrijepila dokazima obzirom da smo se trebali nalaziti vani, pa sam tamo kupovala novine, sendviče, kave, sokove - sve na svoju karticu da se na slipu vidi vrijeme, i svjedocima - jednom je bila kuma samnom, drugi put mama, treći put bratić, četvrti put frendica... kako smo imali sudski određeno da može vidjeti dijete svaki drugi vikend, ispalo je da ću ja taj jedan drugi vikend biti sa djetetom odsutna - ja napisala CZS dopis da molim da bez obzira što on ne dolazi, a ja dolazim, da uzmu u obzir ukoliko se pojavi da smo mi na moru...

uglavnom...sve mora biti evidentirano... kod mene je čak i medicinska dokumentacija pomogla. A i socijalna radnica je stvarno bila zmaj. Kad je došla na sud, samo je rekla da ON nije otac. Da je ON donator sperme i da ničim nikada i nikako nije pokazao interes za dijete već samo za visinu alimentacije.

----------


## gabi10

puno vam hvala.... meni u presudi susreti nisu ni odredeni jer ima djete od prije koje takoder ne vida a i sklon je drogi,alkoholu i kocki tako da mu nisu dodjeljeni nikakvi susreti...
djete ce u osmom mjesecu napunit cetiri godine ja sam sad pocela sezonski radit pa cu se svakako konzultirati sa nekim odvjetnikom... zivim na otoku pa mi je sve to malo van ruke jer tu nemam ni odvjetnika ni czzs i nemam se kome obratit...
trenutacno saam poslala dopis centru za suglasnost o promjeni prezimena...
onda cu ubrzo krenit i sa oduzimanjem skrbnistva jer mu je prije mjesec dana oduzeto za djete iz veze prije mene pa se nadam da mi to samo ide u prilog...
puno vam hvala jos jednom na detaljnom opisu svega

----------


## techna

otiđi u nadležni CZS u mjestu gdje spadaš i tamo se raspitaj.
nazovi ih i pitaj kad primaju stranke, njihov je posao da te savjetuju i na to imaš pravo.

i dobro razmisli o posljedicama oduzimanja skrbništva da ne bi jednog dana imala više štete nego koristi.
Obiteljski zakon:
http://www.zakon.hr/z/88/Obiteljski-zakon

prezime možeš promijeniti i bez da oca lišiš skrbništva (doduše treba njegov pristanak)
http://www.zakon.hr/z/43/Zakon-o-osobnom-imenu

----------


## SKDT

gabi10 ma nema uopće problema...nemoj da te vodi bijes i ljutnja na njega...neka te vodi briga o tvom djetetu i želja da joj/mu bude to danas sutra lakše prihvatiti...

techna, misliš da posljedice oduzimanja roditeljske skrbi mogu biti veće od toga da roditelj ne brine o djetetu? Ja osobno imam prijateljicu koja je odrasla uz ovakvu situaciju...bilo je naravno uspona i padova, pitanja, dvojbi, strahova, predbacivanja mami...ali na kraju, sad kad je i sama mama kaže da joj je zapravo to bila olakotna okolnost jer je na taj način lakše prihvatila da on nju ne želi niti ju je ikada želio.

----------


## SKDT

Eh da...i samo hrabro...jer dijete treba hrabru mamu koja će se boriti za njega, da mu bude dobro, da stasa u zdravo, veselo dijete-školarca-osobu...prije svega...lišenjem roditeljske skrbi je tebi kao majci lakše oko administracije, promjene prezimena, boravišta - ni za što ne moraš više nositi presudu Suda već je dovoljan rodni list iz kojeg se sve vidi...a i ja vidim po svom djetetu, bolje je da živi sa spoznajom da negdje postoji otac kojeg ne vidi, nego da ga taj isti otac uzme i preko volje, prisiljen provodi vrijeme s njim - niti skrbi o njemu, niti ga odgaja, niti mu primjerom išta pokazuje, već ga maltretira i psihički a velika većina i fizički zlostavlja.

Još nešto bi ti željela reći ... skrb i briga o djetetu nisu alimentacija i povremeno viđanje... skrb i briga o djetetu su konstantna prisutnost u djetetovom životu, vođenje u vrtić, dolaženje po njega, skidanje temperature, odlasci doktoru, vođenje na cijepljenje, tješenje zbog pada sa bicikla, vođenje na slobodne aktivnosti, informacije u vrtiću/školi... pa do sudjelovanja materijalno u životu tog djeteta...

Skrb nije čestitka za Božić, Uskrs i rođendan... iako, kod nas nema ni toga. Skrb je konstantno čestitanje na uspjesima i postignućima.
U svakom slučaju, tko se god bori sa bivšim ovim alatom...molim vas i apeliram, imajte na umu samo DOBROBIT svog djeteta.
I nećete požaliti... ja nisam nijednom.

----------


## gabi10

Najljepša ti hvala na svim ovim savjetima...
I naravno da je dobrobit djeteta na prvom mjestu...
Poslala sam dopis centru za njihovu suglasnost o promjeni prezimena sad cekam ako dobijem njihovu suglasnost mogu sama djetetu stavit moje prezime...
A cim skupim nesto para za odvjetnika krecem sa oduzimanjem skrbnistva jer smatram da covjek koji dvije godine nema nikakvog kontakta sa djetetom a ni s menom i kojem je zbog istog razloga oduzeta skrb nad djetetom iz veze prije mene ne zasluzuje ni na papiru biti otac kad to nije ni u stvarnosti....

hvala ti od srca jos jednom...

----------


## SKDT

Nema potrebe za zahvaljivanjem...sve ok...samo mudro, trezvene glave. I HRABRO! Ako nemaš baš pretjerano novaca za odvjetnika, pokušaj se obratiti ovim centrima/udrugama za besplatnu pravnu pomoć. Možda će biti nešto dulji put, možda će tebi osobno biti teže i više ćeš tog morati sama, ali nećeš plaćati. 

A što se tiče suglasnosti za promjenu prezimena, mislim da (samo MISLIM, nisam sigurna, ali ne bih htjela da se razočaraš) ne možeš promijeniti u potpunosti djetetovo prezime, već mu samo možeš nadodati svoje, i to ako se ne varam mora otac dati pristanak, ili ne uložiti žalbu na tvoj zahtjev. 

Ja da sam na tvom mjestu bi radije tražila socijalnog radnika koji je tebi dodijeljen, jedan sastanak. U kojem bi cendrala da otac ne viđa dijete, da ti birokracija stvara probleme, da želiš djetetu promijeniti prezime...pa čuti što će ti soc.radnik reći na izuzeće rod. skrbi. Možda su voljni oni pokrenuti parnicu...ali to nemoj raditi pisanim putem, već usmeno tamo pokušaj sa soc.radnikom dogovoriti. Vjeruj mi koliko god ti CZS može stvarati probleme toliko ti može i pomoći...i obrnuto. A prije svega, moje iskustvo sa soc. radnicima je da su oni ljudi sa brojnim svojim problemima, a i neki se lakše neki teže nose sa problemimasvojih slučajeva, a budimo realni, čim ti soc.radnik treba nije baš situacija bajna. Dakle, onako, ja bi lupila u glavu. "Dobar dan, ja Vas trebam, trebam Vašu pomoć. Nemogu ovako dalje...dijete pita, njega nema...strah za djetetovo psihičko i mentalno odrastanje...birokracija...problemi...prezime..." sve bi ja to njoj rekla

----------


## samamama

da i ja dam svoj doprinos temi - iz prve ruke.
CZSS je taj koji odlucuje po pitanjima vezanim uz oduzimanje skrbnistva i njihov stav je ovakav: oni NECE I NE ODUZIMAJU skrbnistvo gotovo nikad. iako zakon kaze da se oduzimanje skrbi moze traziti ukoliko roditelj koji sa djetetom ne zivi, za to isto dijete ne skrbi vise od 3 mjeseca, to nema nikakvih efekta u praksi. ocu mog sina ( koji ga inace vidi 2 puta godisnje, a radi neplacanja alimentacije je osuđen na zatvorsku kaznu od 3 godine - btw. koju jos nije poslan da odlsluži ), CZSS je samo izdao pismeno upozorenje na propuste u roditeljskoj skrbi - papir sa kojim  mozes obrisati stražnjicu, ne znaci nista. 

i da.. jos jedna stvar koja je mene osobno odvratila od cijelog postupka. otac moze traziti vracanje roditeljske skrbi., tako da se vrlo lako moze desiti da na jednom rodnom listu imas praznu kucicu : otac., a onda nakon 5 godina je opet upisan. 
pa onda si mislim: cemu sve to?

----------


## samamama

sto se tice promjene prezimena, odgovorila sam ti i na drugoj temi,. tu neces imati problema sa dodavanjem svog prezimena., a ovo za roditeljsku skrb.. cuvaj zivce za druge stvari, jer to nema smisla.. kazem, cak i da uspijes, to je promjenjiva kategorija - osim ako ne nadjes u medjuvremenu nekog da usvoji tvoje dijete i time postane njegov otac ( sto je totalna budalastina ).

----------


## Mon1211

Hej žene!! Mene nešto užasno zanima. Dakle, muž i ja smo prije mjesec dana otišli radit van hr, onak vjerojatno za stalno. Imamo malu curicu (2 god) koju smo nažalost morali ostavit bakama i dedima na 2 mjeseca dok se ne snađemo, ono stan, prve plaće, dadilja i to.. Kad je kod moje mame sve je ok, čujemo se, vidimo prek Skypea i ono sve klapa. Čim dođe kod svekrve i svekra naravno čujemo se prek Skypea također al oni nama svaki put govore da se više nemamo šta vraćat i da ivona ostaje s njima itd. Naravno moj muž, njemu je to sve šala, a ja sam živiac i poludim pa sam im rekla da prestanu to govorit. I dalje to govore. Sad mene zanima, dal oni nama mogu zakonski uzet ivonu? Tipa prijavit na socijalnu ili nešto takvo? Dal uopće šta mogu napravit? Već sam na kraju sa živcima. Sad bi sjela na avion i otišla po nju, a nema je ko čuvat dok smo na poslu... Helpajte ako išta znate..

----------


## samamama

> Hej žene!! Mene nešto užasno zanima. Dakle, muž i ja smo prije mjesec dana otišli radit van hr, onak vjerojatno za stalno. Imamo malu curicu (2 god) koju smo nažalost morali ostavit bakama i dedima na 2 mjeseca dok se ne snađemo, ono stan, prve plaće, dadilja i to.. Kad je kod moje mame sve je ok, čujemo se, vidimo prek Skypea i ono sve klapa. Čim dođe kod svekrve i svekra naravno čujemo se prek Skypea također al oni nama svaki put govore da se više nemamo šta vraćat i da ivona ostaje s njima itd. Naravno moj muž, njemu je to sve šala, a ja sam živiac i poludim pa sam im rekla da prestanu to govorit. I dalje to govore. Sad mene zanima, dal oni nama mogu zakonski uzet ivonu? Tipa prijavit na socijalnu ili nešto takvo? Dal uopće šta mogu napravit? Već sam na kraju sa živcima. Sad bi sjela na avion i otišla po nju, a nema je ko čuvat dok smo na poslu... Helpajte ako išta znate..


hm. jako delikatna tema.

Po zakonu, ne mogu traziti oduzimanje roditeljske skrbi do minimalnog protoka tri mjeseca i to pod uvjetom da u to vrijeme o njoj ne skrbite. sta znaci skrb ako ne zivite sa njom, mislim da to ni czss ne zna.

osobno na vasem mjestu i ako postoji ta opasnost o kojoj pricate., ja bi gledala svoje dijete sto prije dovesti kod sebe. ako nemate uvjete za vrtic, pokusajte naci nekoga odavdje tko bi uz naknadu sa vama vani zivio, a dio placanja da bude besplatni smještaj kod vas. To je recimo opcija za koju bi se ja vjerojatno odlucila u takvoj situaciji.

----------


## LEIRmam

Naišla sam na ovaj članak iz Zakona:
"Neostvarivanje roditeljske skrbi dulje od 3 mjeseca spada u grubo zanemarivanje roditeljskih prava i dužnosti.
Roditeljska skrb pripada roditelju bez obzira da li živi s djetetom ili ne.
Roditeljska skrb je zajednička obojici roditelja i razdvojeni život roditelja nije razlog za prestanak skrbi o djetetu.
Roditelj koji ne živi s svojim djetetom (npr.nakon razvoda braka) ima pravo i dužnost obavljati sve sadržaje roditeljske skrbi kao i drugi roditelj s kojim dijete živi.
Ako u situaciji razdvojenog života bilo koji od sadržaja roditeljske skrbi roditelj zanemaruje (npr.uzdržavanje djeteta), može mu se oduzeti roditeljska skrb.

Ako roditelj ne stvori uvjete za zajednički život s djetetom u roku od godine dana,a posebno se misli na slučajeve kada je dijete smješteno u drugu obitelj ili dom za djecu,a da za to nema opravdani razlog, može mu se također oduzeti pravo na roditeljsku skrb.
Naime,kad roditelji nisu u mogućnosti živjeti sa svojom djecom zbog objektivnih razloga,npr.neimaština,nezaposlenost,bolest i sl.,njihova se djeca smještaju u dom ili u udomiteljsku obitelj.
Međutim ima roditelja koji rado prepuštaju roditeljsku skrb društvu i tako lakše žive i posvećuju se sebi i svojim potrebama.
Na taj način oni grubo zlorabe društvenu skrb,te se smatra da takvoj djeci treba pružiti bolje uvjete za život (npr.posvojenjem od drugih osoba) za što je preduvjet oduzimanje roditeljske skrbi njihovim roditeljima"

Iskreno, na tvom bih mjestu dijete svakako što manje povjeravala na skrb suprugovim roditeljima, ukoliko su tvoji u mogućnosti čuvati malenu. Ako se i šale time i ako si ih upozorila da tako ne govore, oni bi trebali i prestati. Osobno bih na tvom mjestu otvorila tekući račun na koji bi im svaki mjesec uplaćivala određenu svotu novca za dijete, čime biste dokazali da ste za vrijeme odvojenog života brinuli o curici, čuvala bih sve račune za svu robu, igračke, stvari koje ste djetetu ikada kupili. Zlu ne trebalo. Makar iskreno želim vjerovati da nisu takvi luđaci i da samo imaju loš smisao za humor... Kao da vama nije dovoljno teško što ste se otpravili u nepoznat svijet, nepoznate ljude, rintate cijele dane i još ste bez djeteta... Držite se, želim vam svako dobro i da što prije stvorite uvjete za zajednički život sa svojim anđelekom, pa makar i da unajmite dadilju da vam čuva dijete dok radite  :Heart:

----------


## samamama

u zakonu svasta pise., ali zakon tumace oni koji bi ga trebali provoditi.

nama su trebale godine (dokazane) ne brige od strane oca, nepobitne cinjenice da je covjek odselio i da vec godinama nitko ne zna gdje je, da nemam adresu niti kontakt, da bi napokon uspjeli dobiti lisenje roditeljske skrbi u odnosu na njega. postupak koji je po zakonu vec sam centar trebao pokrenuti i voditi., ali eto.. to sto pise da se moze, u praksi je obicno tesko izvodivo.

bilo kako bilo, nije to sve skupa sala i svakako je potrebno sto prije stvoriti uvjete za zajednicki zivot sa djetetom. znam da je to problematicno i tesko kada odes van raditi, jer je to tema i korak na koji se i mi spremamo. samo ja svoje dvoje djece nebi nikada povjerila na cuvanje ni svojima, ni njegovima ni nicijima, to jednostavno za mene nije opcija. pod cjenu toga da nitko ne ide nigdje.
no, svatko sam zna svoju situaciju i treba ocjeniti kako ce posloziti svoj zivot.

ja sam se za svog sina pre dugo borila i sada kada napokon imam crno na bijelo da sam samo ja njegov skrbnik, ne bi ga ostavila nikome na cuvanje duze od 7 dana! 

ne znam u koju ste drzavu otisli, ali sigurna sam da postoje opcije.. pa makar kako sam rekla, uzeti nekoga odavdje tko ce biti sretan da ima placen stan i hranu u zamjenu za cuvanje

----------


## Matea11

NOVA SAM NA FORUMU.eo ovako bila sam s muzem u braku 4 mjeseca,onda se on totalno promjenio poceo je previse pit,i kad se napije onda porazbija cjelu kucu..dere se jako..i nisam vise mogla to trpjeti par puta je krenio na mene..vratila sam se kod svoih roditelja a trudna sam 4 mjeseca dali je moguce da on dobije skrbnistvo nad bebom? a govorio je da djete nije njegovo.  s takvim ponasanjem a zivi s roditeljima oba dvoje su 100% invalidi?.....kad sam otisla prijetio da ce me ubit,mene i djete zaklat ko cetnika. ja sam ga prijavila policiji..i sad cekam neki sud...

----------

